# AIRBRUSH MURALES & PATTERNS by KRAZY



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

im trying to make a name for myself and am willing to give good prices if anyone is intrested contact me at 818 792-7444 or email me at [email protected]
murales start at $600 an up























































































































































to 1500...thanks for viewing


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

any one


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

good work homie


----------



## STARMAN69 (Jul 11, 2007)

Awsome work keep it up


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

that 62, the girl in the pic. about how much would something like that cost? :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Jul 14 2009, 03:49 PM~14472794
> *that 62, the girl in the pic. about how much would something like that cost? :biggrin:
> *


about $250


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## MC Low (Jul 31, 2009)

about how much would it cost to do something like the Dukes blue car?


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC Low_@Aug 4 2009, 08:46 AM~14670237
> *about how much would it cost to do something like the Dukes blue car?
> *


SEE IM HURTING FOR CASH RIGHT KNOW SO ILL DO A TRUNK OR HOOD FOR $650 ON REGULAR PAINT IF YOUR RIDE IS CANDY THE PRICE CHANGES.


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

HERES ONE OF THE RECENT TRUNKS...


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT GOOD WORK.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Aug 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14672322
> *HERES ONE OF THE RECENT TRUNKS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  FUCKIN PROPZ


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

sup..im looking for some murals on my lowrider bike???
can u help?


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

HERES MORE PICS OF A.V MAJESTICS BIG BODY


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

WHAT UP NO ONE WANTS AIRBRUSHING YOU CANT BEAT MY PRICES 600 & UP....IM IN PALMDALE CA....818 & 661 BABYYYYYY!!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

you got good work, when I get mt shit together I'll give u that call


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 11 2009, 11:43 PM~14743710
> *you got good work, when I get mt shit together I'll give u that call
> *


thanks homies for the love


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

What the ticket to mural out some 13" daytons?


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

did you do the patterns on the side of the big body also? if so pm me a price i want too doo the brougham plastic panels and lips on my cadillac....


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

What the ticket to mural out some 13" daytons?


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Aug 16 2009, 05:22 PM~14785828
> *What the ticket to mural out some 13" daytons?
> *


depends what you want on them bro ...


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

Ttt for krazy!!!!!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

THAT'S THE HOMIE PETE DOING GOOD WORK OUT HERE IN PALMDALE WILL WORK ON MY 84 MONTE HOPPER AND MY 62 COMING OUT SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Aug 21 2009, 11:26 PM~14845674
> *THAT'S THE HOMIE PETE DOING GOOD WORK OUT HERE IN PALMDALE WILL WORK ON MY 84 MONTE HOPPER AND MY 62 COMING OUT SOON    :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother . much love for you and goodtimes . looking foward to hooking up your rides......


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ive seen petes work personaly and definetly some realy good work ima have to hit you up soon pete and get some jale done keep up the good work homie


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

just let me know ill show you some love


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

what's up krazy? good meeting u yesterday  be hitting u up soon for some ink work


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

U DO BIKES TOO? PM ME


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 7 2009, 05:19 PM~15006766
> *U DO BIKES TOO? PM ME
> *


i ill tattoo and airbrush anything i can get my hands on bro...


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ~MAJESTICS 85~_@Sep 7 2009, 05:05 PM~15006623
> *what's up krazy? good meeting u yesterday   be hitting u up soon for some ink work
> *


whats up brotha same here it was a pleasure hanging out meeting all the big M family. given me a haula bro when ever....  :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

here some more pics .. heres my number if you want hit me up,,, 818 793-7444


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin: nice pete...didnt know you're gettin down like that :biggrin: 
sammy ESTILOW CALIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW 1965_@Sep 15 2009, 01:49 AM~15085179
> *:biggrin: nice pete...didnt know you're gettin down like that :biggrin:
> sammy ESTILOW CALIFAS  :biggrin:
> *


thats how we get down in the 818 & 661 brotha!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up sammy


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

trying to post pics and I'm having a hard time bro :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW 1965_@Sep 15 2009, 10:10 AM~15087314
> *trying to post pics and I'm having a hard time bro  :biggrin:
> *


go to photo bucket and generate the code copy and paste on measage sammy if dont work hit me up il help you...818 793-7444


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

gracias :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

hey check this out if any one wants airbrush on there hoods or trunks this week only $700 cash with 3 coats of clear...radey to mount and look clean...hit me up 818 793-7444 krazy.. (with the exception of potraits thats more cash...


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

$300 to start and in a week when done bring me the rest of the cash $400.


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

anyone :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT for some nice ass work for a good ass price :thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks brotha


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks brotha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

like them colors


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

uffin: YOU KNOW....


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 09:11 AM~15140391
> *like them colors
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

WHAT UP ANY ONE WANT ARTE AN THERE CARS O QUE PEDO


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

how is juans 52chevy trunk lid comming out?


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW 1965_@Sep 24 2009, 01:16 PM~15175409
> *how is juans 52chevy trunk lid comming out?
> *


shoot im waiting on him bro


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

let me know if you know anybody who might be interested
in cash or trades....if it doesn't go soon I might just have 
you go off on it. give me a call...(661)992 5114
t


----------



## ESTILOW 1965 (Aug 12, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HOW MUCH O MURAL OUT A BICYCLE WITH HOT ASS CHICKS AND ROLLERZ ONLY LOGO ALSO IF U KNOW ANYONE INTERESTED IN THS BIKE ITS FR SALE 2500 BUT IN CASE I KEEP IT I WANNA MURAL IT OUT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 7 2009, 01:42 PM~15294380
> *HOW MUCH O MURAL OUT A BICYCLE WITH HOT ASS CHICKS AND ROLLERZ ONLY LOGO  ALSO IF U KNOW ANYONE INTERESTED IN THS BIKE ITS FR SALE 2500 BUT IN CASE I KEEP IT I WANNA MURAL IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass bike bro i like it... ill charge you about 600 bro depends on the clear you want...


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

WHAT'S UP PETER GOOD SEEING U TODAY, GLAD U REMEMBER MY LADY AND MYSELF


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks bro u































r firme peeps dawgy!!! here some more pics


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Oct 20 2009, 02:31 PM~15414547
> *ANY UPDATES?
> *


thats the latest i should post up some pattern work on delta 88 by weekend


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

heres some wheels for aztec 61 impala & the booty ikt for obamalac!! from majestics c.c high desert


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Dec 29 2009, 12:31 AM~16118002
> *heres some wheels for aztec 61 impala & the booty ikt for obamalac!! from majestics c.c high desert
> 
> 
> ...


ESTAS CABRON PETER :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

your are mext brotha!!!! trip out on them ill post pics by thursaday!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Dec 29 2009, 01:03 AM~16118379
> *your are Next brotha!!!! trip out on them ill post pics by thursday!!!
> *


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

HERE'S YOUR NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

DDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!BIG DIFERANCE BRO I LIKE IT. BRING IT ON HOMIE LETS HOOK THAT MC UP SIC STATUS!!!!!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work homie


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Dec 29 2009, 11:34 AM~16121345
> *DDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!BIG DIFERANCE BRO I LIKE IT. BRING IT ON HOMIE LETS HOOK THAT MC UP SIC STATUS!!!!!
> *


AFTER THE 1ST IT'S ALL YOU HOMIE


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Dec 29 2009, 07:36 PM~16126730
> *Nice work homie
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 29 2009, 10:06 PM~16128674
> *AFTER THE 1ST IT'S ALL YOU HOMIE
> *


CANT WAIT TO SHOOT SOME PAINT ON IT BROTHA !!!!!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: krazyhorse, TopDogg


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2009, 05:10 AM~16131480
> *nice work homie :thumbsup:
> *


thaks bro


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE WORK :thumbsup: 
















READY FOR SOME MURALS


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks brotha let me just gets some of these projects out!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

have a 2dr caprice . need it painted strip and murals hit me up 626-219-6601....


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry bro havent been on line in a wile hit me up 818793-7444


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

heres some more art work hit me up guys!!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 7 2009, 04:42 PM~15294380
> *HOW MUCH O MURAL OUT A BICYCLE WITH HOT ASS CHICKS AND ROLLERZ ONLY LOGO  ALSO IF U KNOW ANYONE INTERESTED IN THS BIKE ITS FR SALE 2500 BUT IN CASE I KEEP IT I WANNA MURAL IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...



 That's a real nice looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Apr 9 2010, 01:35 PM~17145622
> *heres some more art work hit me up guys!!
> 
> 
> ...



real nice :cheesy:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

any one need some art work ???? i will trade or barter call, tex, email 818 793-7444 [email protected]


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

TTT for the homie


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Aug 17 2010, 08:35 PM~18337447
> *ttt
> *


TTT 62 looks good homie


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks brother!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THE HOMIE DOES GOOD WORK' SOON I WILL POST UP SOME PICS' QUE NO PEDRO


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL AGUEVO!!!!


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)




----------

